# Pyramid Lake



## Packfish

Just checking to see if anyone here has gone over to Pyramid lake and fished for the legendary cutts ? Heading over this weekend- any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackdog

Bring an 8' step ladder.


----------



## Packfish

I have that on the trailer


----------



## HighNDry

I saw some recent Facebook posts where some Utah Anglers were catching some very nice Lahontans.


----------



## Packfish

No matter what- I got to tie some more flies- get to see some new water and get practice standing on a ladder all day- may which will help in my refinishing of the log home when I get back


----------



## gdog

So whats the main go-to fly(s) for the Lohantans?


----------



## Packfish

In all reality they catch more fish on a spinning rod and a 1/4 ounce black marabou jig- But they seem to use a lot of buggers- some tied on a jig hook- then the pop corn fly- ( a foam topped deal) . Chrominids- not much different than any other lake- but with a tinch heavier tippit


----------



## johnnycake

This is a trip I'd love to make sometime. The story behind those fish is just captivating, and I'm a sucker for giant fish!


----------



## Packfish

3rd cast- 6 to8#- only fish I landed in 3 days- snowed and 40 mph winds the next days- it's a one time deal for me- too far to drive- if I lived closer it would be a different story. 5 guys drowned so far this year. Fairly nasty lake when the winds get rolling. Interesting to see 20 guys to the left of you on ladders - 15 to the right---- stuck in the middle again. I did get the info you need to though to do it again.


----------



## Packfish

can see me driving to Battle Mountain though to try some chuckar hunting there.


----------



## johnnycake

See that sounds like a killer combo trip IMO...


----------



## Vanilla

I have been couple times. It can really be feast or famine. But that place is seriously magical.


----------



## Catherder

Packfish said:


> 3rd cast- 6 to8#- only fish I landed in 3 days- snowed and 40 mph winds the next days- it's a one time deal for me- too far to drive- if I lived closer it would be a different story. 5 guys drowned so far this year. Fairly nasty lake when the winds get rolling. Interesting to see 20 guys to the left of you on ladders - 15 to the right---- stuck in the middle again. I did get the info you need to though to do it again.


Any pics?


----------



## Springville Shooter

If the fishing sucks at Pyramid, drive two more hours west and fish the upper Sacramento. Epic wild Rainbow action....best in the world as far as I've seen.-----SS


----------



## Vanilla

SS- let's hear more about that. That sounds kind of fun. Pics?


----------



## Springville Shooter

There's a thread under Fishing Trip Reports.------SS


----------

